

IPhone turns five today: a smartphone launch worth remembering - denzil_correa
http://www.engadget.com/2012/01/09/iphone-turns-five-birthday-apple/

======
barce
This article doesn't really answer why the launch is worth remembering. It
does ask us to imagine a time before smart phones, though.

~~~
mkr-hn
It showed the rest of the smartphone market that you could get a lot of people
to buy something if you make it bland enough and flood every media outlet with
marketing. Some day someone will create something novel, and Apple will be
credited for keeping the market afloat for them.

